

Shakespeare (programming language) - suhair
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakespeare_(programming_language)

======
Osmium
What would be really fun is if the compiler parsed the program using NLP and
rejected it if too much of the dialogue was not in iambic pentameter.

~~~
fusiongyro
Reminds me that INTERCAL rejects programs that use too few PLEASES (program is
"insufficiently polite") or too many (program is "excessively polite").

------
unoti
What's needed here is a front end that can read C++ source and translate it
into Shakespeare, and also a backend that can output Javascript.

~~~
chrisringrose
lol Who doesn't?

------
yareally
I saw this programming language some years ago and always wondered if anyone
ever used it for more than just fun. Of course programming should be fun, but
has anyone used it for a project they intended for actual use?

Would love to hear from anyone that has just for the anecdotal story.

~~~
chc
Given that this language is essentially a slower, more verbose version of an
assembly language, it's extremely hard to imagine. It offers literally no
benefits aside from being silly, so naturally people will use it when they
want to be silly.

------
Petrushka
Why do I have a feeling that for the majority of CS students, Shakespeare
would be a less intuitive language then Brainfuck?

Some more programming and CS errata for those interested here, a collection of
esoteric languages, algorithms, and an operating system:
<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/>

Piet is actually quite beautiful, and just about all of those are quite
humorous.

------
dave1010uk
Esoteric programming languages are very interesting. "Whitespace" is probably
my favourite. If you want to read more, have a look through this page (be
careful, I've wasted a whole evening here):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esoteric_programming_language>

~~~
chimeracoder
I'm not sorry for posting this link, but I'm not responsible for any loss in
productivity that ensues: <http://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page>

------
SeoxyS
So, how do you write Hello, World?

